# Communications technology



## Ellyn (Mar 13, 2011)

It's been a while since I've stage managed. I'm curious how things have changed. In particular, how much of a part do e-mail, websites, texting, etc., play in the way stage managers communicate with the cast and the rest of the team?

Any other technological changes that distinguish 21st from 20th century stage management practice?


----------



## chausman (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't say how much things have changed, but as far as email and texting, I would be afraid they would be to slow for something during the show. For rehearsal schedules and plots for things, I use email and Dropbox or GoogleDocs. I personally, don't like using websites as much because people forget URL's or forget to check the website regularly or check for updates when things change. E-Mail's (seem) to be more affective.


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2011)

Email is the backbone of most production work. Call boards are still in use along with the old "rehearsal hotline" recorded message. It all just depends on the organization though. Wallet cards are still essential as well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 15, 2011)

Ellyn said:


> It's been a while since I've stage managed. I'm curious how things have changed. In particular, how much of a part do e-mail, websites, texting, etc., play in the way stage managers communicate with the cast and the rest of the team?
> 
> Any other technological changes that distinguish 21st from 20th century stage management practice?



So, how's the novel coming along?


----------



## LXPlot (Mar 15, 2011)

Dropbox is ideal, along with Google Docs. Facebook has become a force as well, recently. Email is still the best way.

I'm gonna go with ruinexplorer though and say that the question's wording sounds very homework-esque.


----------

